# BBPs' Purple Widow



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello, everyone. I started two purple widows. They are now 6 days old. I have two diff phenos right off the bat. One is definitely Indica(???), short fat leaves and the darkest green. My 1st true leaves were dark purple with this pheno, they lost the color in a few days though. I'm hoping that will come back!!! My second pheno loos like it's leaning a lil toward sativa but it's not def a sativa. It's light green, pointy leaves. I'll post pics tonight after dinner. Later.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

Pics 1, 2 and 3 is the indica pheno. Pics 4 and 5 is the sativa. Pics 6 and 7 are the both together. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet! I've been interested in growing this strain in the future. I'll definitely be watching this to see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, LKGPP!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 12, 2007)

Put them in larger containers today. Pic 1- both, pic 2- Indica, pic 3- sativa


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 17, 2007)

Pics 1 & 2 are of my purple leaves, look in the middle and you can barely see(i'm going to try and get a camera this weekend) the color. Pics 3 & 4 are of them both together. Already ran into ph problems with them. Flushed with ph balanced water and now they seem fine.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 17, 2007)

hey bro the little girls there are looking great man its gonna be great watching them grow good luck peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro the little girls there are looking great man its gonna be great watching them grow good luck peace


Thanks man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 22, 2007)

Supergrowth is all I can say! They are growing very fast, made a super recovery from the ph prob(watch those peat pellets people).


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

They are coming along very well. I'm going to transplant them today or tomorrow:aok:. I'll probably throw them into flower at around 7 inches. I'd say they are 3 1/2 to 4 inches now. Stalks are thick as a pencil, for a sativa dom it's staying short and squat...I like.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 26, 2007)

Lookin' nice and healthy BBP.  Should get some beautiful and powerful buds of these, eh?  I have seen some amazing shots of the Purple Widow.  Jealous.  Where'd you get those beans?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 26, 2007)

Dr. Chronic has them...Also has another widow cross I BADLY want to try..."Lemon". I've seen a few other places selling the purple widow though. Wow...just found some "blue widow". Blueberry x white widow cross. Sounds really...really...good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Lookin' nice and healthy BBP.  Should get some beautiful and powerful buds of these, eh?  I have seen some amazing shots of the Purple Widow.  Jealous.  Where'd you get those beans?


Thanks DLtoker! I hope I get some powerful buds off these. I got them from the doc but you might want to try www.cannabean.com under de shaman seeds, I heard they're sold out on the doc chronic site.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking hot bro!  Loving that fast growth.  I have decided that I should do a side by side of organic and non-organic and I have seen better and faster growth with the organic ones with no evidence of overfertilization. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9555&page=2 
Keep it up you looking good!


----------



## Draston (Apr 30, 2007)

I wanna know how this one goes. I was thinking of growing this strain myself but since it said outdoors on the grow sites I decided against it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2007)

> Looking hot bro! Loving that fast growth. I have decided that I should do a side by side of organic and non-organic and I have seen better and faster growth with the organic ones with no evidence of overfertilization. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...?t=9555&page=2
> Keep it up you looking good!


 Your grow looks good! The organic growing is incredible. I have a mix of 40% peat, 40% worm castings and 20% perlite for soil. I add blood and bone meal and some seaweed and kelp. I haven't given the AK48 any nutes at all and it's on 32 days of flower and looks really healthy.





> I wanna know how this one goes. I was thinking of growing this strain myself but since it said outdoors on the grow sites I decided against it.


I'm going to put them into flower at 30 days. They are at 27 today. I'm growing these for the ladies...the indicas are a lil too much for them. This is something they can smoke and stay awake...lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2007)

One of them was a male. I didn't kill him but he's in a diff room sleeping right now. Hope this one is a girl, she looks great. Growing better than anything I have going right noweace:. I transplanted her a few days ago.


----------



## Draston (May 3, 2007)

oooo, picture is a little fuzzy but it looks super healthy. Props.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 3, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> oooo, picture is a little fuzzy but it looks super healthy. Props.


Well, thank you! Oh and I usually take a few pics and pick the best because of my cheap cam but my batteries were low.


----------



## Draston (May 3, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Well, thank you! Oh and I usually take a few pics and pick the best because of my cheap cam but my batteries were low.


 
hehe I see the checkers cup as well, we can rule u out as living on the east coast... 

They are Rally's here...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 3, 2007)

Oh but you are so wrong, my friend, because i'm from the east coast and we have rallys and checkers(checkers is a new edition).


----------



## Draston (May 5, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Oh but you are so wrong, my friend, because i'm from the east coast and we have rallys and checkers(checkers is a new edition).


 
ooooo, I never seen a checkers, only rallys here.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2007)

They were both male. I executed one and sexed my AK and Afghan with the other one today. I've got two more in veg. Guess i'll continue this thread with those.


----------



## MJ20 (May 10, 2007)

^^That just sux  I feel your pain.I bet the cross would be super though.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 10, 2007)

nooooo. I wanted to see a purple widow grow sooo bad! Sorry dude. That sucks. I think I might buy some blue widow seeds and give those a try.


----------

